# lost email in entourage



## pjec (Feb 27, 2009)

hi,
I have lost all emails within my inbox, sent folder and other organisational folders. they were there one day i shut down and then not there the next day when logged on. 

Please help. i would greatly appreciate any suggestions anyone has. 

Cheers


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

what type of email protocol you're using (POP, Exchange ect.)?? who's your email provider? what version of Entourage do you have?


----------



## pjec (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,
Email protocol is POP. 
Email provider is Webvisions. Emails are not saved on the server, i have now learnt about the 'save emails to server' box that has to be ticked. 
Entourage is 2008 for mac, version 12.0.0.
cheers.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

So you're saying that you have a POP account setup with Entourage 08 and the emails are being saved on your Mac (Local HDD). One day you shutdown and the next day you couldn't find any emails. is this correct?


----------



## pjec (Feb 27, 2009)

yep, that is correct.


----------



## pjec (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, if i have two different 'database' files (one on the desktop), can i save it as 'database2' and put it in the .../Main Identities folder? Or would Entourage only recognise the one 'database' file?


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

With your POP account, before you shutdown did you delete anything? check your HOME folder Documents--->Microsoft User Data--->Office 2008 Identities--->Main Identity--->Database. How big this "Database" file is??

Entourage would only recognize one "DATABASE" file.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

By any chance, did you misplaced the "database" file under Main Identity??


----------



## pjec (Feb 27, 2009)

hi, 
yes i think i did put some files into the trash but retrieved them onto desktop. there is currently a 'database' file in the correct location which i believe is for my emails since that day. but then i have this other 'database' file on the desktop. The file in the Main identity folder is 120mb (only a couple of weeks but have some big documents in some emails) and the one on the desktop is 378mb. this one has the period as Oct-Feb which is the correct period from when i started to when i lost the emails.
would it have just started a new email account when i opened entourage the following day?


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats correct. If by any chance you remove any of the files in the "Main Identity" folder the next time you open Entourage this files will be re-created by default. in other words it would be like a starting "save point". If you want to use the "database" file on your desktop you'll need to put it in the Main Identity folder and take out the other one because only 1 works at the time. and make sure is just named "database"


----------

